# Costs of Microchip Registering Can Be Outrageous



## Gnotes (Sep 21, 2010)

After getting the paperwork from the vet office following Ollie's microchipping, I thought it was outrageous that I was being asked to pay $16.99 a year for this service. When I registered Gracie, the cost was around $25.00 for life. I do not remember the company offhand. 

Fortunately, with a little googling, I found a service called Petlink.net who will accept any microchip from any company for the cost of $16.99 for the life of your pet. So, I was able to register the pricey Home Again microchip that the overcharging vet recommended with PetLink. 

Do the math, folks. If your kittie lives to be 15, you would have paid almost $254.00 just for put a microchip number on a database!!!!!

Glad I found Petlink.net, and please think of this if you are paying these outrageous costs. 

For all I know, there might be something even better out there.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

The Avid microchip is what both of our cats have there are no yearly fees, the only fees they charge are if you move and need to change the address listed in the system and that is a $6 fee. Malley was spayed and chipped at the SEACCA shelter in Downey, everything included in her adoption fee of $60. We found Rowdy and took him to Clinico in San pedro and had him chipped and Neutered for 75 including all pain meds. 

In hindsight I would have taken him to the Golden State Humane Society on Atlantic and Artesia in Long Beach, where they Spay for $29.50 and neuter for $19.50, Chip for 5 and vx run about $6-$15. I take my cats there for all non emergency vet visits too. We took both in for diarrhea, and paid 56 dollars for the exam fee, antibiotic shots, dewormer, subqfluids and meds to go home.


----------



## Gnotes (Sep 21, 2010)

RowdyandMalley, 

Thanks! Golden State is where Gracie, other rescue kittie, was taken through the wonderful rescue place in San Pedro (sorry, a little hazy about their name). And, thanks for the chip info! I am going to pass on this info today to Darlene at Kitty Katchers and keep Golden State in mind for future vet needs.


----------



## Gnotes (Sep 21, 2010)

BTW, I did check with the AVIDID site that linked me to their registry. 

There is currently a one-time $19.95 setup fee, but no yearly fees, so that is a good option as well.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

I wish I know this earlier. I just renewed my Home Again for Cheetah and Panther. Humane Society that I adopted them from paid the first year fee. I just renewed for one more year.

My new kitten Mui Mui is from San Jose Shelter, and they use Home Again too. Looks like they just registered there, but I have to pay the fee this time. I haven't done that because I can only pay credit card online and the little lines before said that I authorize them to use this card to pay for the renewal fee every year afterwards. I do not feel too comfortable about that.

Now after reading this Mui Mui will probably on a different database.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have Home Again and Avid. I pay no yearly fees whatsoever.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*I have Home Again...*

and the first registration fee is $16.95, but it is not obligatory to renew with them yearly. Your information remains on the database. However, if you change addresses, phone number, or whatever, and don't renew, you would have to pay to update so it's really quite silly to pay yearly, but yes, paying the same amount for life is a way better deal.


----------



## Gnotes (Sep 21, 2010)

Perhaps some of you have different contracts. For someone intially setting up an account with Home Again, you submit your credit card to pay the annual fee. Near the end of the year, you are contacted, and you will need to pay their yearly fee each year to continue their services. This is clearly listed in the Terms and Conditions on their website. 

I much prefer my one-time lifetime fee.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Register your cat with what all the shelters and animal control use. Everyone in our area use Home Again and there is no yearly fee. Just a one time $20 and you can walk in and get it done with no appointment. If you want to pay more go to your vet. They make you pay premium!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*This is straight from Home Again's website*

*"Once registered, microchips remain in the HomeAgain database permanently and may be updated online at no charge anytime by logging into HomeAgain.com, regardless of annual membership status."*

I also called Home Again myself and the information does remain on the database permanently and updates are FREE. However, the additional benefits such as travel assistance, poison control, email alerts, etc. are what you would pay an annual renewal fee for. Everyone has the same contract, but different interpretations of the company statements apparently.

Hope this helps clarify things.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

dweamgoil said:


> *"Once registered, microchips remain in the HomeAgain database permanently and may be updated online at no charge anytime by logging into HomeAgain.com, regardless of annual membership status."*
> 
> I also called Home Again myself and the information does remain on the database permanently and updates are FREE. However, the additional benefits such as travel assistance, poison control, email alerts, etc. are what you would pay an annual renewal fee for. Everyone has the same contract, but different interpretations of the company statements apparently.
> 
> Hope this helps clarify things.


Wow, thank you for clarifying. And I admitted that I did not read into the terms too much. Okay, I paid for it.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*Well...*

if I have saved you $16.99 for next year and the year after that...my job is done


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I paid a one time fee for Razzle to be microchipped at the vets. Then I paid a fee at Avid which i consider cheap for the rest of the life of the cat. The only thing that you pay for is if you move or change info, like telephone number or a secondary person, etc at only $6.00. Well worth it

Kathy


----------

